# 7Links "Motion Tracking Robocam" such Vista treiber!?



## ScharfesGyros (13. Januar 2010)

Ahoi Gemeinde,

wusste nicht genau wohin ich das hätte posten sollen...machs einfach mnal hierher..wenns falsch ist beschimpft mich 

Folgendes ich hab mir vor längerer zeit die im Titel erwähnte Webcam bei pearil gekauft....hatte sie jetzt ewig nicht mehr angeschlossen und bin zwischenzeitlich auf Vista Home Premium 64 Bit umgestiegen....

leider finde ich nirgends einen treiber für vista und eine herstellerseite habe ich auch vergebens gesucht.... 

Den Xp Treiber gibts bei pearl zum runterladen aber das geht natürlich nicht, evtl mach ich auch was falsch ^^

Was kann ich jetzt tun ausser die kamera wegwerfen oder windows xp draufspielen!? 

hier mal noch der link zum produkt 

IP Cam, Web Cam: 7Links "Motion Tracking Robocam" bewegliche USB WebCam 5 Mega - Überwachungskamera / IP Kamera


danke für eure hilfe


mfg


----------



## Pixelplanet (13. Januar 2010)

also entweder du findest noch nen treiber oder dir bleiben 2 möglichkeiten:

windows xp installieren

oder windows 7 professional installieren und die webcam über den xp mode benutzen


----------



## ScharfesGyros (14. Januar 2010)

jo, sowas habe ich schon befürchtet....möchte aber kein xp mehr installieren und nur wegen der cam jetzt win7 kaufen!? nee...bin mit vista noch sehr zufrieden

gibt es nicht sowas wie einen "standarttreiber" für webcams? sie sollte wenigstens mal ein bild bringen...auf das steuerungsfeature kann ich immoment verzichten.


----------



## koe80 (14. Januar 2010)

hab jetzt mal nen bissel gesucht und da wird sehr oft gesagt das man beim pearl support mal ne anfrage zum vista treiber machen sollte.

dort bekommt man eine anleitung zum download des vista treibers.

versuchs mal.

hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## ScharfesGyros (14. Januar 2010)

Ahoi, hab nen treiber gefunden....hab mich irgendwann die n8 mal daran erinnert das ich die cam auch mal von einem anderen "hersteller" gesehen hatte....das war typhoon. Die hatten aber auch keinen vista treiber gehabt. Also bisschen weitergesucht und dann noch einen gefunden der die cam hat. 

Motion Tracking Webcam 1.3 Megapixel - WC040

Geht jetzt alles wunderbar 

mfg


----------



## bingo88 (14. Januar 2010)

Na dann ;o)
Mal wieder nen Beispiel für ein Hersteller aber 100 Markennamen


----------

